# Global periods - medicare website



## cvickid

Can anyone help me.  I have been all over the medicare website.  Where can I find a list of the global periods 00,10,90 by CPT code?

Any suggestions are welcome.

Thanks

V.


----------



## dmaec

try this link - you'll have to download it.  it's for the 2008 fee schedule, it has a lot of info including global periods.  
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/PhysicianFee...=ascending&itemID=CMS1209430&intNumPerPage=10


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

Someone may have a more user friendly site, but here's one:

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/pfslookup/02_PFSsearch.asp?agree=yes&next=Accept

Go to:
-choose how many codes you want to search (single, list or range)
-Payment Policy Indicators  (click next)
-click next
-Enter your cpt code
-On the "modifier" drop key, select "all modifiers"
-click "submit"
-There is a "global" column that provides the days


----------



## cvickid

*Thank you*

Thanks for the great quick help on the global periods question.

This forum is very helpful.

V.


----------



## racheleporterwilliams

Procedural Coding Professional textbook by AAPC



cvickid said:


> Can anyone help me.  I have been all over the medicare website.  Where can I find a list of the global periods 00,10,90 by CPT code?
> 
> Any suggestions are welcome.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> V.


----------



## inc1961

*Physcians Fee Schedule*

http://www.cms.gov/apps/physician-fee-schedule/license-agreement.aspx

It's the physician fee schedule.

Hit accept then there are criteria to enter.
Ensure you have "all columns' showing as global period is on the far right of the total table.

Sharon


----------

